# 'Friends' wheel dead man to cash check



## Swtbrat (Jan 10, 2008)

This was in my local paper although it happened in NY but I got a laugh from it so thought maybe you would too.

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.poconorecord.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080110/NEWS/80110001">http://www.poconorecord.com/apps/pbcs.d ... S/80110001</a><!-- m -->

Brat!


----------



## techhousejunkie (Jan 10, 2008)

yea a Friend at work told me about this yesterday. I found it almost comical. I would of loved to have been there to hear the dialogue between the guys trying to cash the check and the counterperson


----------



## dorton (Jan 10, 2008)

Thats great, reminds me of "weekend at Bernies"


----------



## Mike (Jan 10, 2008)

HAHA. Nice article.


----------



## Joey (Jan 10, 2008)

Omg this is unbelieveable!! wtf is this world coming to????


----------



## playlboi (Jan 10, 2008)

that is ridiculous!


----------



## techhousejunkie (Jan 10, 2008)

dorton said:


> Thats great, reminds me of "weekend at Bernies"



Yea the write up in the post today mentioned that movie a few times and had pics of a scene in it. Ive never seen it though


----------



## COWHER (Jan 10, 2008)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6716679499033649808&q=waking+ned+devine&total=23&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=3">http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid ... &plindex=3</a><!-- m -->


----------

